# Is it possible to create a negative image?



## Steve_S (Feb 17, 2015)

All-
    I'm still very new to LR5, so I may have missed this somewhere.  I am interested in creating a B/W negative image of one of my pictures, and don't see anyplace where I can do this.  Is it possible?
    I have been taking some pictures of my wife's quilts for a talk she is giving, and she wants to be able to see the quilting on the back side.  I was adjusting the sharpness and held down ALT as I adjusted the mask, and she says "That's what I want, can you save that?"  It was very artsy, and showed the shape of the quilting quite well.  My expectation is that I will need to go into GIMP (don't know or have PS) and do an edge detect/color invert there, similar to what the sharpness mask is doing.  I was hoping for something simpler in LR, however.  Any way to grab that sharpness mask?  Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## erro (Feb 17, 2015)

In the develope module, under the "tone curve" tab, you can click on the little curve icon in the bottom right corner. Then you can drag the curve to its inverted position, that is: move the point in the lower left corner to the top left corner, and move the point in the top right corner to the bottom right corner. Now you have an inverted image.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 17, 2015)

erro said:


> In the develope module, under the "tone curve" tab, you can click on the little curve icon in the bottom right corner. Then you can drag the curve to its inverted position, that is: move the point in the lower left corner to the top left corner, and move the point in the top right corner to the bottom right corner. Now you have an inverted image.



Erro-
   Found it and Thank You.  I had trying to play with the tone curve, but didn't realize the little icon at the bottom was there or what it did.  Did exactly what I expected!  
Thanks again,
Steve


----------

